# Should I cancel?



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I have a question for you: I am quite terrified of these procedures. I have done a barium swallow, a barium enema, an ultrasound. My specialist wants me to do a sigmoidoscopy. My problem is that I have been feeling just great for months now. Since I have cut out on onions and cut down on cheese and increased my water intake, I RARELY feel any symptoms other than gas. So should I cancel? I really don't want to do any procedures that aren't 100% necessary. HELP!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Hi deirpg! Did the doctor happen to tell you why he thinks you need a sigmoidoscopy now? I can't tell you whether or not to cancel, but ultimatly the choice is yours. If you feel you don't need it, and your comfortable with the tests you've had done already, then by all means don't do it. If you feel there is good reason to have this done, then I would consider it.I just had a barium enema today. So I know how terrible these tests can be. If it comes back completely in the clear, I doubt I'll want any further tests. I've had a lot lately. LOL Now if he found something, then yes I would do it. But if he just wants to, for no real reason that is important to me. I'll decline. Good luck with whatever you decide!!Jennifer


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

that happens to me....i will go and get tests done and they ALL come out negative, but then i stop feeling symptoms all together....so I say forget the tests, I AM BETTER....then they ALWAYS come back and I have to start again.


----------

